# CALLING OUT ALL MAJESTICS HOPPERS IN AZ



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0 put it down goodtimer :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 11:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


AND BIG ALEX SAID IT. :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :0 MAKE SURE YOU KEEP US POSTED ON WHEN AND WHERE :biggrin: AND GOODLUCK CAUSE SPIRIT AND MAJESTICS GO HARD IN THE STREETS DOWN HERE EVERY WEEKEND FOR FUN


----------



## Felon801 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooooooo SHIT IT GOIN DOWN :biggrin: 

*GOODTIMES ON TMFT *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: T.T.M.F.T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*GT*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:wow: :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


YOU ALWAYS UP 2 SOMETHING FUKER :biggrin: GT


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


LETS DO IT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Mar 2 2010, 07:55 AM~16770222
> *:0
> *


BRING THE BEAST :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

LET THE CRYING :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BEGIN AGAIN!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *



:wow:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

GT TTT....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;who said it?????????????/</span>


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *



GOOD LUCK ALEX BIG JOHN AND BIG HAPPY BREAK THEM FOOL OFF


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 09:09 AM~16770753
> *LET THE CRYING :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: BEGIN AGAIN!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


WHERE, WHEN, AND WHAT TIME IS HAPPENING?
GRACIAS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 09:09 AM~16770753
> *YES IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 2 2010, 11:09 AM~16772346
> *and i forgot the CHEATING you know triple pump arizona and vegas cars :0 and dont forget the SECOND SWITCH!! :0 </span>*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


alex ill give you a rematch sence i beat you in vegas and la and tell happy there will be no crying here we know how to take a loss thats if we lose


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 2 2010, 12:09 PM~16772346
> *so u going angel boy*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 11:47 AM~16772132
> *TTT...
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:wow: :wow: wish i was going to AZ


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16772826
> *alex ill give you a rematch sence i beat you in vegas and la and tell happy there will be no crying here we know how to take a loss thats if we lose
> *


'sup frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Mar 1 2010, 11:00 PM~16768119
> *:0 MAKE SURE YOU KEEP US POSTED ON WHEN AND WHERE :biggrin: AND GOODLUCK CAUSE SPIRIT AND MAJESTICS GO HARD IN THE STREETS DOWN HERE EVERY WEEKEND FOR FUN
> *


 :thumbsup: I will vouch for that one


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16772627
> *and i forgot the CHEATING you know triple pump arizona and vegas cars  :0 and dont forget the SECOND SWITCH!! :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:rofl: :sprint:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 2 2010, 07:59 AM~16770245
> *BRING THE BEAST  :biggrin:
> *


ai te ablan Ganzo :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *



:0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HEY SPIKE ,THIS IS WHAT ENGRAVING SHOULD LOOK :0 








GET AT HERNAN IF YOU WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THESE ARE 4 MY HOPPER 2


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16778245
> *HEY SPIKE ,THIS IS WHAT ENGRAVING SHOULD LOOK  :0
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKS REAL NICE ALEX*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16772826
> *alex ill give you a rematch sence i beat you in vegas and la and tell happy there will be no crying here we know how to take a loss thats if we lose
> *


Yes you did. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16778245
> *HEY SPIKE ,THIS IS WHAT ENGRAVING SHOULD LOOK  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good work hernan on top of the competition!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16772826
> *alex ill give you a rematch sence i beat you in vegas and la and tell happy there will be no crying here we know how to take a loss thats if we lose
> *


YOU DID NOT BEAT ME IN VEGAS,AND YOU ONLY BEAT ME IN L.A ON THAT HOTEL CALL.I WILL C YOU SOON


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 05:14 AM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


Good luck,your gonna need it. :biggrin:Majestics DREAMTEAM don't hide from no one.And if you want to be on top your right yopur gonna have to beat the DreamTeam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16778432
> *Yes you did. :biggrin:
> *


YOU REALLY MUST HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO ON GILLIGAN'S ISLAND,WHOS THE SKIPPER,TODD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NO WORRYS HERE,JUST SITBACK,RELAX,& ENJOY THE SHOW FABIAN :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:39 PM~16778509
> *Good luck,your gonna need it. :biggrin:Majestics DREAMTEAM don't hide from no one.And if you want to be on top your right yopur gonna have to beat the DreamTeam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T NEED LUCK,AND I DON'T NEED TO WIN EITHER.ITS ALL ABOUT SHOWING MAJESTICS AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS THAT WE PULLING UP NO MATTER WHAT.WE AIN'T SCARED OF NOBODY


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

IM JUST MAKING GOODTIMES & GARCIA CUSTOMS A HOUSEHOLD NAME :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Please add video when available


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 04:45 AM~16778607
> *I DON'T NEED LUCK,AND I DON'T NEED TO WIN EITHER.ITS ALL ABOUT SHOWING MAJESTICS AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS THAT WE PULLING UP NO MATTER WHAT.WE AIN'T SCARED OF NOBODY
> *


Your doing a good job. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You got a front clip on there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 08:50 PM~16778680
> *Your doing a good job. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You got a front clip on there yet? :biggrin:
> *


is the lincon yours or your brothers??????


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:50 PM~16778680
> *Your doing a good job. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You got a front clip on there yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: DO YOU HAVE ENGRAVING,DO U HAVE CHROME,THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT ALREADY


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:45 PM~16778607
> *I DON'T NEED LUCK,AND I DON'T NEED TO WIN EITHER.ITS ALL ABOUT SHOWING MAJESTICS AND THE REST OF YOU GUYS THAT WE PULLING UP NO MATTER WHAT.WE AIN'T SCARED OF NOBODY
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :drama: :drama: thats rite homie!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;don't let da weight stop nobodys road trip :0</span> :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 2 2010, 09:33 PM~16778411
> *LOOKS REAL NICE ALEX
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:50 PM~16778680
> *Your doing a good job. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You got a front clip on there yet? :biggrin:
> *


:twak: man there no rules in this hop game no excuses a win is a win its like jungle ball homie do wat u gotta do ta get ta the top only bitches wine


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 04:57 AM~16778785
> *:twak:  man there no rules in this hop game no excuses a win is a win its like jungle ball homie do wat u gotta do ta get ta the top only bitches wine
> *


some of us have standards!

And everyone knows it DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:52 PM~16778715
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: DO YOU HAVE ENGRAVING,DO U HAVE CHROME,THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT ALREADY
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 2 2010, 10:57 PM~16778785
> *:twak:  man there no rules in this hop game no excuses a win is a win its like jungle ball homie do wat u gotta do ta get ta the top only bitches wine
> *


whats jungle ball??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 04:52 AM~16778727
> *don't let da weight stop nobodys  road trip </span>:0</span>  :0  :0
> *


They got to make it there before they clown anyone. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 3 2010, 05:00 AM~16778829
> *whats jungle ball??????? :biggrin:
> *


It's a game you play without front clips. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16778842
> *It's a game you play without front clips. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gotcha


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:00 PM~16778814
> *some of us have standards!
> 
> And everyone knows it  DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


STOP TAKING YOUR BROTHERS TINOS GLORY!!!! HE COULD TALK FOR HIMSELF!!!! ISNT THAT HIS LINCON YOU ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 04:52 AM~16778711
> *is the lincon yours or your brothers??????
> *


Why?Theres no rules in this hopp game. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:00 PM~16778814
> *some of us have standards!
> 
> And everyone knows it  DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*u mean need excusses !*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 05:02 AM~16778852
> *STOP TAKING YOUR BROTHERS TINOS GLORY!!!! HE COULD TALK FOR HIMSELF!!!! ISNT THAT HIS LINCON YOU ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Yes it is and he does good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
What glory you said we don't do shit?????????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 2 2010, 09:03 PM~16778864
> *u mean need excusses !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 05:03 AM~16778864
> *u mean need excusses !
> *


No standards we'll never hopp a car with no front clip.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 3 2010, 05:02 AM~16778851
> *gotcha
> *


I like your sig.


Team Midwest!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:03 PM~16778861
> *Why?Theres no rules in this hopp game. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its coo ur brotha built that car for u ta make a name for urself so u said it no rules so stop :tears: :tears: bout a bumper


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


 :uh: *HOW ARE U GOING TO HIT A-Z IF U CAN'T TAKE CARE OF LA ! ? *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 11:06 PM~16778894
> *I like your sig.
> Team Midwest!!! :biggrin:
> *


No Doubt homie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16778873
> *Yes it is and he does good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> What glory you said we don't do shit?????????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR BIG MOUTH U TALK ALOT FOR A SMALL UMP LUMPA!!! YOUR NOTHING BUT A SWITCH HITTER AND NO CAR!!!!!! TO GO WITH THAT!!!! ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOUR MILLION EXCUSES I GOT THIS I GOT THAT!!! I LET MY BACK BUMPER TALK FOR ME NOT MY MOUTH!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 2 2010, 09:06 PM~16778898
> *its coo ur brotha built that car for u ta make a name for urself so u said it no rules so stop  :tears:  :tears: bout a bumper
> *


MUCH PROPS FOR TINO!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 2 2010, 10:00 PM~16778829
> *whats jungle ball??????? :biggrin:
> *


sumthan i guess u know nothen about if u aint from the streets :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 10:08 PM~16778928
> *MUCH PROPS FOR TINO!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 05:06 AM~16778898
> *its coo ur brotha built that car for u ta make a name for urself so u said it no rules so stop  :tears:  :tears: bout a bumper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better my brother then having to pay someone else like you. :0 :0 :0 And we've both put it down with this lincoln for over 10 years,don't think i've ever any of you all do that.  They fall apart after one usally. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 05:08 AM~16778928
> *MUCH PROPS FOR TINO!!!!!
> *


X 10 He's the midwest Best's for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 05:07 AM~16778916
> *YOU DONT ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR BIG MOUTH U TALK ALOT FOR A SMALL UMP LUMPA!!! YOUR NOTHING BUT A SWITCH HITTER AND NO CAR!!!!!! TO GO WITH THAT!!!! ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOUR MILLION EXCUSES I GOT THIS I GOT THAT!!! I LET MY BACK BUMPER TALK FOR ME NOT MY MOUTH!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Why you always so mad happy,i talk just as much as you all?Hell alex put me in his topic but then you get mad when i say something?This is fun bro to me anyway. :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:52 PM~16778715
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: DO YOU HAVE ENGRAVING,DO U HAVE CHROME,THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT ALREADY
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 3 2010, 05:06 AM~16778901
> *:uh: HOW ARE U GOING TO HIT A-Z IF U CAN'T TAKE  CARE OF LA ! ?
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats real shit. :biggrin:*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16778971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: better my brother then having to pay someone else like you. :0  :0  :0 And we've both put it down with this lincoln for over 10 years,don't think i've ever any of you all do that.  They fall apart after one usally. :0
> *


i dont gotta pay no one home boy got me fucked up and every one useally sells there shit an build sumthan new cuz we get board quick an money talks


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 04:52 AM~16778715
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: DO YOU HAVE ENGRAVING,DO U HAVE CHROME,THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THAT ALREADY
> *


sell that stuff and get a front clip. :biggrin: Don't get mad alex i'm just having fun bro.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>er arizona we going to delano;;get ready;;and u no who i am talking about;;


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 05:16 AM~16779048
> *i dont gotta pay no one home boy got me fucked up and every one useally sells there shit an build sumthan new cuz we get board quick an money talks
> *


every one useally sells there shit =it breaks :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 PM~16778316
> *THESE ARE 4 MY HOPPER 2
> 
> 
> ...


*AND THATS NOT JUST MY LOWER THATS ALL MY SHIT HO MY SONS! LIL BOY!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 3 2010, 05:16 AM~16779049
> *
> *


What up bomba


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16778971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: better my brother then having to pay someone else like you. :0  :0  :0 And we've both put it down with this lincoln for over 10 years,don't think i've ever any of you all do that.  They fall apart after one usally. :0
> *


MAN I DON'T EVEN THINK YOUR TALLER THAN A 10 YEAR OLD :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16779065
> *<span style='color:red'>er arizona we going to delano;;get ready;;and u no who i am talking about;;
> *



x10000000


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 3 2010, 05:18 AM~16779091
> *AND THATS NOT JUST MY LOWER  THATS ALL MY SHIT HO MY SONS!  LIL BOY!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats another win spike. :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16778901
> *:uh: HOW ARE U GOING TO HIT A-Z IF U CAN'T TAKE  CARE OF LA ! ?
> *


*
:rimshot:*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:17 PM~16779083
> *every one useally sells there shit =it breaks :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: not mines streight outta tha paint shop but ill ask spike an the rest of the dt cuz they the ones alwayz sellin there cars


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 05:18 AM~16779103
> *MAN I DON'T EVEN THINK YOUR TALLER THAN A 10 YEAR OLD :0
> *


Man i think even 10 year olds have front clips. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what it do or is the double now a single are a single now a double :0 :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 12:20 AM~16779131
> *Man i think even 10 year olds have front clips. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :boink: :boink:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2010, 10:18 PM~16779091
> *AND THATS NOT JUST MY LOWER  THATS ALL MY SHIT HO MY SONS!  LIL BOY!!
> *


I THINK MY LOWERS LOOK BETTER THAN YOUR WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE COMBINED :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16779149
> *I THINK MY LOWERS LOOK BETTER THAN YOUR WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE COMBINED :0
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:21 PM~16779149
> *I THINK MY LOWERS LOOK BETTER THAN YOUR WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE COMBINED :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 2 2010, 11:11 PM~16778963
> *sumthan i guess u know nothen about if u aint from the streets  :biggrin:
> *


I guess not than bc where I come from its street ball but ur right i dont know nothing about it :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:21 PM~16779149
> *I THINK MY LOWERS LOOK BETTER THAN YOUR WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE COMBINED :0
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WAIT TILL YOU SEE MY NEXT REGAL,THE ENTIRE UNDERCARRIAGE WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED,AND IT AIN'T GONNA LOOK LIKE LIKE CHICKEN SCRATCH EITHER.DETAIL,DETAIL,DETAIL


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:46 PM~16779446
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE MY NEXT REGAL,THE ENTIRE UNDERCARRIAGE WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED,AND IT AIN'T GONNA LOOK LIKE LIKE CHICKEN SCRATCH EITHER.DETAIL,DETAIL,DETAIL
> *


 :0 detail! damn alex u gonna b killen em


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 04:37 AM~16778481
> *YOU DID NOT BEAT ME IN VEGAS,AND YOU ONLY BEAT ME IN L.A ON THAT HOTEL CALL.I WILL C YOU SOON
> *


I think frank got you alex just being real.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16779468
> *I think frank got you alex just being real.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE BACK BUMPERS NOT ON THE FLOOR YET .YOU MUST BE A ROCKET SCIENTIST


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16779526
> *LOOK AT THE BACK BUMPERS NOT ON THE FLOOR YET .YOU MUST BE A ROCKET SCIENTIST
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 05:52 AM~16779526
> *LOOK AT THE BACK BUMPERS NOT ON THE FLOOR YET .YOU MUST BE A ROCKET SCIENTIST
> *


Neither is franks. :0 :0 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

look at my main man getting my shit ready 4 arizona.








thanks homie


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

damn i cant wait 2 c all the hopping Sunday :biggrin: :drama: :run:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16780009
> *look at my main man getting my shit ready 4 arizona.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Mar 2 2010, 11:53 PM~16780180
> *damn i cant wait 2 c all the hopping Sunday  :biggrin:  :drama:  :run:
> *


I DONT THINK ALEX COULD WAIT FOR SUNDAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 PM~16778316
> *THESE ARE 4 MY HOPPER 2
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Spike you a TREND SETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 3 2010, 01:12 AM~16780742
> *Damn Spike you a TREND SETTER!  :biggrin:
> *


spike engraved his shit after me and happy did our hoppers.
get the facts straight


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Not again?well I can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2010, 10:16 AM~16783475
> *Not again?well I can't wait for this weekend.
> *


same here.its all about having GOODTIMES and i know even you can agree with me on that :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:drama: :drama: 
there will be plenty of topics for the next month on who won the hops in AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 3 2010, 10:16 AM~16783475
> *Not again?well I can't wait for this weekend.
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 3 2010, 10:18 AM~16783493
> *same here.its all about having GOODTIMES and i know even you can agree with me on that :biggrin:
> *


u know its alwayz *GOOTIMES* WHEN WE HIT THE SPOTZ :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 2 2010, 10:30 PM~16779248
> *I guess not than bc where I come from its street ball but ur right i dont know nothing about it :biggrin:
> *


i sure u dont fantasy customz















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=269380&hl=
:run:







this is real rider talk go to the ima bs every one topics that u start 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=307944&hl= thats y u wanted ta come out west ta get ur shit right :0


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YA`LL GOING TO AZ FROM LA TTT BRING BACK THEM WINS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

IS THE HOP ON SUNDAY OR MONDAY IN AZ :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like its gunna be a good 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16778894
> *I like your sig.
> Team Midwest!!! :biggrin:
> *


MIDWEST THIS MIDWEST THAT!!! YOU DAM FOOL YOU REP A WESTCOAST CARCLUB AND A WESTCOAST HOPP TEAM....!!!! YOUR A DAM BAFUNE!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 3 2010, 02:13 PM~16785585
> *MIDWEST THIS MIDWEST THAT!!! YOU DAM FOOL YOU REP A WESTCOAST CARCLUB AND A WESTCOAST HOPP TEAM....!!!! YOUR A DAM BAFUNE!
> *


 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: kerncountyhopper, EZUP62, dougy83,*GOODTIMER*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 02:23 PM~16785665
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: kerncountyhopper, EZUP62, dougy83,GOODTIMER
> *


WUTS GOOD JUST PASSIN BY HOMIE THATS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 3 2010, 02:25 PM~16785680
> *WUTS GOOD JUST PASSIN BY HOMIE THATS ALL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2010, 10:18 PM~16779091
> *AND THATS NOT JUST MY LOWER  THATS ALL MY SHIT HO MY SONS!  LIL BOY!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 01:09 PM~16784696
> *i sure u dont fantasy customz
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I didnt know that i hurt ur feelings so much I just asked you a ? and instead of answern it like a man u chose to b a child and posting up topics that were discuss years ago just bc you dont really have nothing to talk shit about makes you look even more childish bro. THINK ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 3 2010, 05:20 PM~16783515
> *:drama:  :drama:
> there will be plenty of topics for the next month on who won the hops in AZ!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Heres whats gonna happen everyones gonna win no matter what. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16785585
> *MIDWEST THIS MIDWEST THAT!!! YOU DAM FOOL YOU REP A WESTCOAST CARCLUB AND A WESTCOAST HOPP TEAM....!!!! YOUR A DAM BAFUNE!
> *


Ha ha i'm in a car club thats started out west and a hopp team that started out west but i rep My car club in the midwest don't get it twisted  You gonna be hopping in AZ?


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16786294
> *Ha ha, I didnt know that i hurt ur feelings so much I just asked you a ? and instead of answern it like a man u chose to b a child and posting up topics that were discuss years ago just bc you dont really have nothing to talk shit about makes you look even more childish bro. THINK ABOUT IT!!!!
> *


looks like we know who works wit feeling i do my home work on peps before i run my mouth  think about that !!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:55 PM~16786917
> *Heres whats gonna happen everyones gonna win no matter what. :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 05:59 PM~16786955
> *looks like we know who works wit feeling i do my home work on peps before i run my mouth    think about that !!
> *


yeah okay


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I think Az's gonna hold there own agianst the west.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

its gona b a goodweekend for sure GT ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 04:59 PM~16786953
> *Ha ha i'm in a car club thats started out west and a hopp team that started out west but i rep My car club in the midwest don't get it twisted  You gonna be hopping in AZ?
> *


I AINT GOT SHIT TWISTED!!! YOUR ASS IS A BAFUNE FOR REALS ...!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:12 PM~16787072
> *I think Az's gonna hold there own agianst the west.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FRANK


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 03:59 PM~16786955
> *looks like we know who works wit feeling i do my home work on peps before i run my mouth    think about that !!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 2 2010, 01:05 PM~16772826
> *alex ill give you a rematch sence i beat you in vegas and la and tell happy there will be no crying here we know how to take a loss thats if we lose
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 3 2010, 07:59 PM~16788747
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


wat up jojo wats goin on brotha :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16791751
> *:0
> *


wat up big john


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:19 AM~16787779
> *I AINT GOT SHIT TWISTED!!! YOUR ASS IS A BAFUNE FOR REALS ...!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: why because i hung with you all and can talk just as good? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 4 2010, 02:10 AM~16788251
> *LOOKING GOOD FRANK
> *


x2


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

towing weight in da RAIN ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;wow


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:0 :0 :drama: :drama: oh shit put it down alex GOODTIMES COMING


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 11:21 PM~16779149
> *I THINK MY LOWERS LOOK BETTER THAN YOUR WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE COMBINED :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND ENGINE ALSO..


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:12 PM~16787072
> *I think Az's gonna hold there own agianst the west.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC !!! EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO AZ..*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 4 2010, 11:07 AM~16795324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND ENGINE ALSO..
> *


 :0 WAT UP BOSS MAN


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 4 2010, 12:30 PM~16795900
> *
> *


whats up frank ????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 12:41 PM~16772627
> *and i forgot the CHEATING you know triple pump arizona and vegas cars  :0 and dont forget the SECOND SWITCH!! :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16778901
> *:uh: HOW ARE U GOING TO HIT A-Z IF U CAN'T TAKE  CARE OF LA ! ?
> *


*
:0 :0 :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 4 2010, 01:30 PM~16796841
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wat up happy :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16796926
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


  :wave: :h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:12 PM~16787072
> *I think Az's gonna hold there own agianst the west.
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talkin about


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Mar 4 2010, 04:33 PM~16794600
> *:0  :0  :drama:  :drama:  oh shit put it down alex GOODTIMES COMING
> *


The Majestics are waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 4 2010, 11:14 PM~16800810
> *The Majestics are waiting. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

Goodtimes


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:drama: :rimshot:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 4 2010, 09:14 PM~16800810
> *The Majestics are waiting. :biggrin:
> *


they won't be waiting 4 lomg cause im coming


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

when and where is the hop


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

what up frank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

careful fools ,Az hiway patrol got mobil scales, you'll don't want to get one of those tickets and make you unload and have to drive it :biggrin: 

See all you homies in AZ


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2010, 02:04 AM~16802590
> *careful fools ,Az hiway patrol got mobil scales, you'll don't want to get one of those tickets and make you unload and have to drive it :biggrin:
> 
> See all you homies in AZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2010, 01:04 AM~16802590
> *careful fools ,Az hiway patrol got mobil scales, you'll don't want to get one of those tickets and make you unload and have to drive it :biggrin:
> 
> See all you homies in AZ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Mar 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16801485
> *MAJESTICS *


:biggrin:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

when and where this going down?


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

HEARD THEM GOODTIMERZ ARE IN AZ ALREADY


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Mar 5 2010, 05:02 AM~16801426
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yo BK serve them fools this weekend,with our clean hoppers with front clips. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2010, 07:04 AM~16802590
> *careful fools ,Az hiway patrol got mobil scales, you'll don't want to get one of those tickets and make you unload and have to drive it :biggrin:
> 
> See all you homies in AZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Have a good time out there ron serve them fools. :biggrin: DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 5 2010, 09:38 PM~16809992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ill take some buffalow wings an a coke  since u guyz servin :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

awww shit the goodtimes are in az with there new member ready to kill the spot awww shit its going down, the game over click has arrived(garcia customs, and how high) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Mar 6 2010, 02:28 AM~16811756
> *awww shit the goodtimes are in az with there new member ready to kill the spot awww shit its going down, the game over click has arrived(garcia customs, and how high)  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 6 2010, 02:39 AM~16811772
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: what up alex and big john


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HEY FAGBIAN I MEEN FABIAN HEARD DREAM TEAM IS HAVING SHATTERED DREAMS IN PHOENIX WHAT HAPPEN YOUR BOY SPIKE GOT BROKE OFF!!!! :0 :0 PICS BE UP IN A MINUTE!!! PICS DONT LIE!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16814616
> *HEY FAGBIAN  I MEEN  FABIAN HEARD DREAM TEAM IS HAVING SHATTERED DREAMS IN PHOENIX WHAT HAPPEN YOUR BOY SPIKE GOT BROKE OFF!!!! :0  :0 PICS BE UP IN A MINUTE!!! PICS DONT LIE!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Yo gaycia custom,post the pics i'd like to see that. :thumbsup: If it's real that would be what spike 5 you guys 2??????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: On the real post them pics with front clips.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 04:20 PM~16814616
> *HEY FAGBIAN  I MEEN  FABIAN HEARD DREAM TEAM IS HAVING SHATTERED DREAMS IN PHOENIX WHAT HAPPEN YOUR BOY SPIKE GOT BROKE OFF!!!! :0  :0 PICS BE UP IN A MINUTE!!! PICS DONT LIE!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMMMMMN I WANT TO SEE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 6 2010, 06:07 PM~16814818
> *DAMMMMMN I WANT TO SEE PICS. :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 04:20 PM~16814616
> *HEY FAGBIAN  I MEEN  FABIAN HEARD DREAM TEAM IS HAVING SHATTERED DREAMS IN PHOENIX WHAT HAPPEN YOUR BOY SPIKE GOT BROKE OFF!!!! :0  :0 PICS BE UP IN A MINUTE!!! PICS DONT LIE!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NO PICS UP YET :uh: *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Mar 2 2010, 11:38 AM~16772010
> *GOOD LUCK ALEX BIG JOHN AND BIG HAPPY BREAK THEM FOOL OFF
> *


WAT HAPPEN PIMPIN U WAS WOOFIN UR MOUTH ABOUT U COMING THIS WEEKEND TO SERVE "TEAM BLOW ME" AND NOW UR CHEERLEADING?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2010, 05:12 PM~16787072
> *I think Az's gonna hold there own agianst the west.
> 
> 
> ...


AZ ALWAYS HOLD IT DOWN WHERE EVER N WHEN EVER.......


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 09:37 PM~16778481
> *YOU DID NOT BEAT ME IN VEGAS,AND YOU ONLY BEAT ME IN L.A ON THAT HOTEL CALL.I WILL C YOU SOON
> *


YES HE DID ALEX U EVEN ADMITTED IT HOMMIE......UR EXCACT WORDS...."U GOT ME ON THIS FRANK"


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 01:23 AM~16818105
> *YES HE DID ALEX U EVEN ADMITTED IT HOMMIE......UR EXCACT WORDS...."U GOT ME ON THIS FRANK"
> *


in la perro not in vegas


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


LMFAO......ALEX U MUST OF GOT A HOLD A KILLER SACK(KRYPTAKRONIK) AND SMOKED SUM SHIT...CUZ THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE, THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE,RIGHT HERE IS FUNNY SHIT......TEAM BLOW ME IS READY AND WAITING HOMMIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 01:26 AM~16818112
> *in la perro not in vegas
> *


BOTH TIMES HOMMIE AND FOR THE THIRD TIME IN AZ TONIGHT....


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 01:37 AM~16818141
> *BOTH TIMES HOMMIE AND FOR THE THIRD TIME IN AZ TONIGHT....
> *


pics or video


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 01:37 AM~16818145
> *pics or video
> *


WELL U SEEN THE ONE FROM VEGAS ILL POST THE ONE FROM LA HERE IN A BIT AND ILL MAKE SURE I GOT PLENTY OF PIX AND VIDES OF TONIGHTS HOP...BELEIVE THAT HOMMIE!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 01:40 AM~16818149
> *WELL U SEEN THE ONE FROM VEGAS ILL POST THE ONE FROM LA HERE IN A BIT AND ILL MAKE SURE I GOT PLENTY OF PIX AND VIDES OF TONIGHTS HOP...BELEIVE THAT HOMMIE!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 01:41 AM~16818151
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *










*








TTMFT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:loco: :nono:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 01:37 AM~16818141
> *BOTH TIMES HOMMIE AND FOR THE THIRD TIME IN AZ TONIGHT....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 7 2010, 02:57 AM~16818179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
this is a good.*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 7 2010, 06:22 AM~16817585
> *NO PICS UP YET :uh:
> *


Guess it didn't happen.  :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 7 2010, 04:05 PM~16821433
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


DO YOU HAVE PICS TO PROVE IT PERRO ???? :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

no pics?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 7 2010, 05:54 PM~16821697
> *no pics?
> *


x2


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ILL HAVE SUM PIX OF ALEX HAVING "BADTIMES" IN PHOENIX......ITS HOP TIME IN ABOUT 30 MINUTES............AZ BOYS GONNA PUT A WHOOOOPING ON THAT ASS!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 07:47 PM~16822948
> *ILL HAVE SUM PIX OF ALEX HAVING "BADTIMES" IN PHOENIX......ITS HOP TIME IN ABOUT 30 MINUTES............AZ BOYS GONNA PUT A WHOOOOPING ON THAT ASS!
> *


shit if you had some you would of post them already perro dont lie    


































I JUST GOT THE CALL TELLING ME THAT MY FAMILIA IS GONNA GO SERVE SOME FOOOLS IN THERE BACK YARD IS NOTHING BUT *GOODTIMES AND WE WILL POST PICS   :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :naughty: :drama: :naughty:*


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

You guys are killing us, where the pics?Someone from there has to have something


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16824142
> *You guys are killing us, where the pics?Someone from there has to have something
> *


x545663u6897868hkuhytdkgloy896


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 09:36 PM~16824211
> *x545663u6897868hkuhytdkgloy896
> *


IS THIS A VIN # PERRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16822948
> *ILL HAVE SUM PIX OF ALEX HAVING "BADTIMES" IN PHOENIX......ITS HOP TIME IN ABOUT 30 MINUTES............AZ BOYS GONNA PUT A WHOOOOPING ON THAT ASS!
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: you guys aint doing shit up there!!!!! thats what i heard !!!! :0 :0 :0 get out of here with that shit already!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whatz up with the pic's


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@Mar 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16824849
> *Whatz up with the pic's
> *


X48


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 11:00 PM~16824436
> *IS THIS A VIN # PERRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 10:57 PM~16824940
> *X48
> *


x3324345654321987


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

what happen heard alex breaking of everyone in az :0 :0 :0 ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0 :0 :0 what happen az :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ALEX BROKE HIM OFF ON THE RULER THATS WHAT HAPPENED , VIDEOS AND PICS COMING SOON .


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16825292
> *ALEX BROKE HIM OFF ON THE RULER THATS WHAT HAPPENED , VIDEOS AND PICS COMING SOON .
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16825292
> *ALEX BROKE HIM OFF ON THE RULER THATS WHAT HAPPENED , VIDEOS AND PICS COMING SOON .
> *


 :0 da ruler :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP ALL THE HOPPERS LOOKED GOOD BUT I THINK FRANK TOOK IT


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 8 2010, 12:32 AM~16825528
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP ALL THE HOPPERS LOOKED GOOD BUT I THINK FRANK TOOK IT
> *


 :yes: propsto frank that regal took it :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2010, 10:40 PM~16824808
> *
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: you guys aint doing shit up there!!!!!  thats what i heard !!!! :0  :0  :0 get out of here with that shit already!!!!
> *


I DONE SERVED YOUR HOMIE (ALEX) THREE TIME IN A ROW BUT GIVE ALEX PROPS FOR COMING TO AZ & TO BIG JOHN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16791751
> *:0
> *


BIG JOHN IM WAITING FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:   WHERE YOU AT YOU CANT COME TO MY TOWN & SERVE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mando+Mar 8 2010, 12:32 AM~16825528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: *T*








TTMFT


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 12:50 AM~16825611
> *:uh:  were the pics like they say pics or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> ...


PICS


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

AZ shut it down at the Show hop and After hop! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AZ SHUT DOWN "GOOD TIMES" 3 TIMES ALEX #1 IN VEGAS 2ND IN LA 3RD IN AZ.....LMFAO GOOD TIMES DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO SAY...LOL..THEY SO MAD AND WANNA TAKE A WIN HOME THAT THEY R GONNA STAY FOR THE HOP TOMMORO AND TRY TO TAKE A WIN HOME....BIG JON GOOD JOB! BUT WAT U CAME DOWN WITH WASNT ENUF FOR AZ HOMMIE......OH AND ALEX THANX FOR THE FIRE WORX SHOW I THOUGHT I WAS IN JULY ALREADY...LOL...ALEX STOP STRESSIN HOMMIE U LOOKED STRESSED OUT TONIGHT!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Mar 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16825694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*STILL NO PICS* :uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Leave it at this, it was so bad Big John couldn't hit the pavement behind him and Alex's Flux Capacitor had a major malfunction! Damn Happy, thought you had the car BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.  

It's all good there's still the hop later today for GT to redeem themselves. :thumbsup: 
:wow:  :sprint:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

It went down today @ Franks hyd.big props to all SPIRIT,GOODTIMERS,MAJESTICS AND SPIKE THAT MADE IT HAPPEN.NO HATTIN,EVERYBODY DID GOOD.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 8 2010, 02:21 AM~16825798
> *Leave it at this, it was so bad Big John couldn't hit the pavement behind him and Alex's Flux Capacitor had a major malfunction! Damn Happy, thought you had the car  BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.
> 
> It's all good there's still the hop later today for GT to redeem themselves. :thumbsup:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xBe-lT7KI
FOUND THIS ONE  ALEX HELD IT DOWN BEFORE HE BURNT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS KILLEN EM TA ME :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

footagewas kinda dark. but still was good enough.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

why you guys always play the fucked up shit what about when it was on the bumper before it burnt show both sides not just yours i understand your a nd az cheerleader but keep it real at least!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 02:03 AM~16825886
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xBe-lT7KI
> FOUND THIS ONE    ALEX HELD IT DOWN  BEFORE HE BURNT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS KILLEN EM TA ME  :biggrin:
> *




what about when he brokw off spike you guys dont talk about that :0 :0 :0 tell todd to stop hating and trying to hold alex car down to get stuck someone was mad!!!! :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

all I gotta is three words "Frank took it!!"


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 8 2010, 02:38 AM~16825831
> *It went down today @ Franks hyd.big props to all SPIRIT,GOODTIMERS,MAJESTICS AND SPIKE THAT MADE IT HAPPEN.NO HATTIN,EVERYBODY DID GOOD.
> *


X2


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Do any 1 have pic's


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 03:03 AM~16825886
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xBe-lT7KI
> FOUND THIS ONE    ALEX HELD IT DOWN  BEFORE HE BURNT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS KILLEN EM TA ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 8 2010, 07:16 AM~16826384
> *all I gotta is three words "Frank took it!!"
> *


I DONT THINK SO


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 8 2010, 02:38 AM~16825831
> *It went down today @ Franks hyd.big props to all SPIRIT,GOODTIMERS,MAJESTICS AND SPIKE THAT MADE IT HAPPEN.NO HATTIN,EVERYBODY DID GOOD.
> *


NENE I THINK TRAVIESO IS GONNA HAVE A GOOD MAKE OVER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 03:03 AM~16825886
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xBe-lT7KI
> FOUND THIS ONE    ALEX HELD IT DOWN  BEFORE HE BURNT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS KILLEN EM TA ME  :biggrin:
> *


His car kept going and going looked like he had the win but he wanted to clown some more. And then car b Que . In the end everyone did good & its all fun& games. Big up to Franks Hydraulics for helping helping out with the shop tools and parts. Alex & Compita should be back in the air in no time


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 8 2010, 09:04 AM~16826940
> *His car kept going and going looked like he had the win but he wanted to clown some more.  And then car b Que . In the end everyone did good & its all fun& games. Big up to Franks Hydraulics for helping helping out with the shop tools and parts. Alex & Compita should be back in the air in no time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 02:23 AM~16825695
> *AZ SHUT DOWN "GOOD TIMES" 3 TIMES ALEX #1 IN VEGAS 2ND IN LA 3RD IN AZ.....LMFAO GOOD TIMES DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO SAY...LOL..THEY SO MAD AND WANNA TAKE A WIN HOME THAT THEY R GONNA STAY FOR THE HOP TOMMORO AND TRY TO TAKE A WIN HOME....BIG JON GOOD JOB! BUT WAT U CAME DOWN WITH WASNT ENUF FOR AZ HOMMIE......OH AND ALEX THANX FOR THE FIRE WORX SHOW I THOUGHT I WAS IN JULY ALREADY...LOL...ALEX STOP STRESSIN HOMMIE U LOOKED STRESSED OUT TONIGHT!
> *


 :0 PICS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Last night was a good Hop! everyone was on the bumper,and everyone was a good sport. i want to thank everyone for coming out! Alex,Hi/Low,How High Hydros, Gator Customs,Street Life,Max,loco's, Compita, and Frank's Hydraulics thanks for letting us have the hop at your shop! Big props to everyone! To see what happens at this hop be on the look out for Vol.17!*


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 8 2010, 02:38 AM~16825831
> *It went down today @ Franks hyd.big props to all SPIRIT,GOODTIMERS,MAJESTICS AND SPIKE THAT MADE IT HAPPEN.NO HATTIN,EVERYBODY DID GOOD.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 8 2010, 10:04 AM~16826940
> *His car kept going and going looked like he had the win but he wanted to clown some more.  And then car b Que. In the end everyone did good & its all fun& games. Big up to Franks Hydraulics for helping helping out with the shop tools and parts. Alex & Compita should be back in the air in no time
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 8 2010, 09:04 AM~16826940
> *His car kept going and going looked like he had the win but he wanted to clown some more.  And then car b Que . In the end everyone did good & its all fun& games. Big up to Franks Hydraulics for helping helping out with the shop tools and parts. Alex & Compita should be back in the air in no time
> *



DONT MATTER HOW LONG YOU GO ITS HOW HIGH YOU GO...........


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 AM~16827317
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Last night was a good Hop! everyone was on the bumper,and everyone was a good sport. i want to thank everyone for coming out! Alex,Hi/Low,How High Hydros, Gator Customs,Street Life,Max,loco's, Compita, and Frank's Hydraulics thanks for letting us have the hop at your shop! Big props to everyone! To see what happens at this hop be on the look out for Vol.17!
> *


anybody got spike dancing while he hitting back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16828312
> *anybody got spike dancing while he hitting back bumper :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: *ME!* :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 8 2010, 12:02 PM~16828349
> *:yes:  :yes: ME! :biggrin:
> *


what about the dude getting pulled off franks car?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 8 2010, 12:02 PM~16828349
> *:yes:  :yes: ME! :biggrin:
> *


.....
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 05:54 AM~16826177
> * HATERS THATS Y*


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

frank took that last nite :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfp-K2oBFxQ :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 12:44 PM~16828667
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfp-K2oBFxQ  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


GT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 PM~16828379
> *what about the dude getting pulled off franks car?
> *


I'll buy a Rollin video just for that because that shit was funny


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56BmW2rGeeA 85 INCHES


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

HAPPY WHAT IS ALEX AVERAGE 92 - 96 INCHES


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 11:58 AM~16828312
> *anybody got spike dancing while he hitting back bumper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 8 2010, 12:06 PM~16828379
> *what about the dude getting pulled off franks car?
> *


I got that footage but my phone video lighting sucked........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 04:03 AM~16825886
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5xBe-lT7KI
> FOUND THIS ONE    ALEX HELD IT DOWN  BEFORE HE BURNT LOOKED LIKE IT WAS KILLEN EM TA ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16828886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that was the hop i was at....why ya'll be bullshitting....spike got yo app for "so you think you can dance homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hop looks good


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16825695
> *AZ SHUT DOWN "GOOD TIMES" 3 TIMES ALEX #1 IN VEGAS 2ND IN LA 3RD IN AZ.....LMFAO GOOD TIMES DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK TO SAY...LOL..THEY SO MAD AND WANNA TAKE A WIN HOME THAT THEY R GONNA STAY FOR THE HOP TOMMORO AND TRY TO TAKE A WIN HOME....BIG JON GOOD JOB! BUT WAT U CAME DOWN WITH WASNT ENUF FOR AZ HOMMIE......OH AND ALEX THANX FOR THE FIRE WORX SHOW I THOUGHT I WAS IN JULY ALREADY...LOL...ALEX STOP STRESSIN HOMMIE U LOOKED STRESSED OUT TONIGHT!
> *


A homie u must of been to drunk to se the ruler dogg alex hit 90 91 frank hit 85. And got stuck to and if u want to see that shit hit up homeboy from lowrider scene vids he got that shit real good but hey it was all fun we had a goodtime and mad never homie big props to frank for letting us hop over at his shop thanks for letting us barrow the tools to fix big johns car and that key homie we owe u on one! And as for john homie its all good had a leak but it was taken care !!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16828979
> *now that was the hop i was at....why ya'll be bullshitting....spike got yo app for "so you think you can dance homeboy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 02:15 PM~16829314
> *A homie u must of been to drunk to se the ruler dogg alex hit 90 91 frank hit 85. And got stuck to and if u want to see that shit hit up homeboy from lowrider scene vids he got that shit real good but hey it was all fun we had a goodtime and mad never homie big props to frank for letting us hop over at his shop thanks for letting us barrow the tools to fix big johns car and that key homie we owe u on one !!!!!!!!
> *


  *SOUNDS LIKE THE FAMILY HAD GOODTIMES IN AZ.*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 02:18 PM~16829329
> *  SOUNDS LIKE THE FAMILY HAD GOODTIMES IN AZ.
> *


Yes we did homie took two wins home always goodtimes and more to come!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 02:27 PM~16829405
> *Yes we did homie took two wins home always goodtimes and more to come!!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 8 2010, 02:16 PM~16829316
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

looks like a ass wipping again!! the dream team went BIG !! :0  PROPPS TO ALL THE HOPPER OUT THERE AND THE CHIPPERS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16828759
> *HAPPY WHAT IS ALEX AVERAGE  92 - 96 INCHES
> *


 :uh: WHERE ? MORE LIIKE A BOMB


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Mar 8 2010, 03:22 PM~16829817
> *:uh: WHERE ?  MORE LIIKE A BOMB
> *


Yes it was dog broke off spike at the show in front of all his crew. And then frank at his shop and the we still gave them a fire work show !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts+Mar 8 2010, 03:12 PM~16829754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MULTIPUL PERSONALITYS :scrutinize: WAT UP SPIKE :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 03:41 PM~16829950
> *Yes it was dog broke off spike at the show in front of all his crew. And then frank at his shop and the we still gave them a fire work show !!!!!!!!!
> *


LIKE A BIG FINALLY HE DID IT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 8 2010, 01:23 PM~16828924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX TOOK THE WIN ...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:51 PM~16830494
> *ALEX TOOK THE WIN ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 8 2010, 04:54 PM~16830516
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


ALEX ALWAYS PUTS A SHOW FOR EVERYBODY. HE HOPPS HIS CAR TO THAT SHIT BRAKES OR CATHCHES ON FIRE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 04:56 PM~16830526
> *ALEX ALWAYS PUTS A SHOW FOR EVERYBODY. HE HOPPS HIS CAR TO THAT SHIT BRAKES OR CATHCHES ON FIRE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


an fixes it an dose it all over again an flips'em when he gets tired of em


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 03:41 PM~16829950
> *Yes it was dog broke off spike at the show in front of all his crew. And then frank at his shop and the we still gave them a fire work show !!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 8 2010, 09:31 PM~16833771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*KICK ASS PICS POPEYE :thumbsup: *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 10:54 AM~16827304
> *:0  PICS
> *


they dont excist


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Mar 8 2010, 09:35 PM~16833837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homies i got more but photo bucket is being retarded


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 03:15 PM~16829314
> *A homie u must of been to drunk to se the ruler dogg alex hit 90 91 frank hit 85. And got stuck to and if u want to see that shit hit up homeboy from lowrider scene vids he got that shit real good but hey it was all fun we had a goodtime and mad never homie big props to frank for letting us hop over at his shop thanks for letting us barrow the tools to fix big johns car and that key homie we owe u on one!  And as for john homie its all good had a leak but it was taken care !!
> *


i got the pics and video uploading


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:51 PM~16830494
> *ALEX TOOK THE WIN ...
> *


a blind man can see that


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Mar 8 2010, 12:32 AM~16825528
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP ALL THE HOPPERS LOOKED GOOD BUT I THINK FRANK TOOK IT
> *



U WOULD U JOKE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Mar 8 2010, 10:41 PM~16834681
> *U WOULD U JOKE
> *


LMFAO....WATS UP SELL OUT.....WOOFING ALL THAT SHIT TALKING BOUT U GONNA CUM SERVE TEAM BLOW ME AND ENDED UP STAYING UR LIL ASS IN UR LIL HOLE WHERE U BELONG.....LOL... U AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY CUZ U DIDNT SHOW UP.....SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STFU!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16834678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic popeye


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME SERVING ALEX HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

INSTEAD OF ALEX BRING A HOP HE BROUGHT AZ A FIRE WORX SHOW!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

BACK BUMPER JUANA DONT WANT NONE OF THIS!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AZ CLOWNING ALEX AFTER HE GOT SMASHED IN AZ!....SORRY ALEX ITS NOT HAPPENING IN AZ HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AZ PUT IT DOWN!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME FUCKING AROUND WAITING FOR ALEX TO SHOW UP TODAY..HMMM HE DID A NO CALL NO SHOW!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

BIG NUTTS FUCKING AROUND WAITING FOR ALEX TO SHOW UP TODAY..HMMM HE DID A NO CALL NO SHOW!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 11:50 PM~16835309
> *TEAM BLOW ME GOT SERVED BY ALEX !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 09:15 PM~16829314
> *A homie u must of been to drunk to se the ruler dogg alex hit 90 91 frank hit 85. And got stuck to and if u want to see that shit hit up homeboy from lowrider scene vids he got that shit real good but hey it was all fun we had a goodtime and mad never homie big props to frank for letting us hop over at his shop thanks for letting us barrow the tools to fix big johns car and that key homie we owe u on one!  And as for john homie its all good had a leak but it was taken care !!
> *


Thats it. :biggrin: So let me guess everyone broke everyone off. :wow:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:02 AM~16835417
> *AZ CLOWNING ALEX AFTER HE GOT SMASHED IN AZ!....SORRY ALEX ITS NOT HAPPENING IN AZ HOMMIE!
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CANT TAKE THE LOST HOMIE AZ DIDN T HAVE ENOUGH ALEX GOT SPIKE AT THE FAIR GROUNDS AND FRANK AT HIS SHOP MABE NEXT TIME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

TEAM BLOW ME-STREET LIFE HELD IT DOWN FOR AZ WITH NO PROBLEM! AND SPIKE (GATOR CUSTOMS) PUT IT ON THEY ASS ALSO....LMFAO.....I GIVE IT UP TO ALEX FOR THE FIRE SHOW THANX HOMMIE......ITS A WRAP ALEX 3 TIMES AGAINST THE BLACK REGAL U GOT SHUT DOWN HOMMIE....GIVE IT UP TRY SUMTHING ELSE!  * U CANT FUCK WITH AZ*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 12:15 AM~16835513
> *Thats it. :biggrin: So let me guess everyone broke everyone off. :wow:
> *


NA ALEX BROKE OFF SPIKE AND FRANK


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:17 AM~16835528
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CANT TAKE THE LOST HOMIE AZ DIDN T HAVE ENOUGH ALEX GOT SPIKE AT THE FAIR GROUNDS AND FRANK AT HIS SHOP MABE NEXT TIME !!!!!!!!!
> *


SOMEBODY WAKE THIS FOOL UP....HES DREAMIN!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:17 AM~16835529
> *TEAM BLOW ME-STREET LIFE  HELD IT DOWN FOR AZ WITH NO PROBLEM! AND SPIKE (GATOR CUSTOMS) PUT IT ON THEY ASS ALSO....LMFAO.....I GIVE IT UP TO ALEX FOR THE FIRE SHOW THANX HOMMIE......ITS A WRAP ALEX 3 TIMES AGAINST THE BLACK REGAL U GOT SHUT DOWN HOMMIE....GIVE IT UP TRY SUMTHING ELSE!     U CANT FUCK WITH AZ
> *


LOL;OLOLOLOLOLOLOLIF U SAY SO HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:03 AM~16835424
> *AZ PUT IT DOWN!
> 
> *


Much props to Az for puttin it down!!!!!!!!

DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 AM~16835544
> *LOL;OLOLOLOLOLOLOLIF U SAY SO HOMIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAS U THERE BOO?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 07:18 AM~16835537
> *NA ALEX BROKE OFF SPIKE AND FRANK
> *


 :wow: :wow: :twak: :dunno: :nono: :loco: :no: No front clip . :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

AFTER FRANK BROKE EM OFF ALL THEM GT CHEERLEADERS WAS REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL QUIET


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:23 AM~16835573
> *AFTER FRANK BROKE EM OFF ALL THEM GT CHEERLEADERS WAS REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL QUIET
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:21 AM~16835554
> *WAS U THERE BOO?
> *


front line homie saw even saw ur homie pulled off the car and hit his head on the ruler


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:23 AM~16835573
> *AFTER FRANK BROKE EM OFF ALL THEM GT CHEERLEADERS WAS REAAAAAAAAAAAAAL QUIET
> *


u got us confused homie with the dream team homie sat morning spike got broke off at the fair grounds and everybody stayed real quiet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2010, 12:22 AM~16835563
> *:wow:  :wow:  :twak:  :dunno:  :nono:  :loco:  :no: No front clip . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dam homie alex got u that fucked up that u cant let that go :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:29 AM~16835608
> *u got us confused homie with the dream team homie sat morning spike got broke off at the fair grounds and everybody stayed real quiet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM TALKING BOUT SUNDAY NITE HOMMIE....... U WAS THERE I SEEN U WITH THE POM POMS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

man the next hop is going to be good homie :biggrin: regardless az has soom coo homies id stay here and keep going at it but got to work early stay up


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ALEX KNOWS HE CANT FUCK WITH "TEAM BLOW ME" THATS A FACT!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:34 AM~16835628
> *IM TALKING BOUT SUNDAY NITE HOMMIE....... U WAS THERE I SEEN U WITH THE POM POMS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that was u looking in the mirror homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:35 AM~16835632
> *man the next hop is going to be good homie  :biggrin: regardless az has soom coo homies id stay here and keep going at it but got to work early stay up
> *


YEA GOT GET THEM DREAMS UP PLAYA....LOL.....SAME HERE HOMMIE IT WAS ALL FUN HOPPING...GLAD GT CAME DOWN YALL IS COO!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:36 AM~16835634
> *ALEX KNOWS HE CANT FUCK WITH "TEAM BLOW ME" THATS A FACT!
> *


i dont now about that but all in all it was coo being out there frank is coo person homie and his team to hope we could do this soon again


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:38 AM~16835643
> *YEA GOT GET THEM DREAMS UP PLAYA....LOL.....SAME HERE HOMMIE IT WAS ALL FUN HOPPING...GLAD GT CAME DOWN YALL IS COO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it was coo being out there stay up az


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:39 AM~16835652
> *i dont now about that but all in all it was coo being out there frank is coo person homie and his team to hope we could do this soon again
> *


IN SAN DIEGO HOMMIE DA 21st....WE SHALL BE THERE! IF NOT WE WILL BE IN SAN BERNADINO TO SERVE HIS ASS AGAIN!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

LOOK AZ GOT THIS FOOL ALL SHAKEN UP HE CANT SLEEP...LNFAO
8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, *allbluedup*, OC714Santanero, G_KRALY, sicksurside


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:41 AM~16835663
> *IN SAN DIEGO HOMMIE DA 21st....WE SHALL BE THERE! IF NOT WE WILL BE IN SAN BERNADINO TO SERVE HIS ASS AGAIN!
> *


sounds good homie will be there


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16835691
> *LOOK AZ GOT THIS FOOL ALL SHAKEN UP HE CANT SLEEP...LNFAO
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, allbluedup, OC714Santanero, G_KRALY, sicksurside
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: never homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:47 AM~16835706
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: never homie
> *


I BET HE GETS UP IN A LIL BIT TO CHECK LAY IT LOW...LOL....ITS OK HOMMIE WE PUT IN WORK ALREADY EVERYTHING IS KOO.....GO TO SLEEP GET SUM REST!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:35 AM~16835632
> *man the next hop is going to be good homie  :biggrin: regardless az has soom coo homies id stay here and keep going at it but got to work early stay up
> *


Gotta respect that GT came and they came deep, Sunday night was a lot of fun Can't wait till next time. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2010, 01:26 AM~16835916
> *Gotta respect that GT came and they came deep, Sunday night was a lot of fun Can't wait till next time.  :biggrin:
> *


AZ HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD 2 US EXCEPT FOR THE SECURITY GUARD THAT BROKE INTO A COUPLE OF OUR ROOMS OVER THE WEEKEND :biggrin: WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE HOP WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR  THANKS 4 THE RESPECT HOMIE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 12:26 AM~16835593
> *front line homie saw even saw ur homie pulled off the car and hit his head on the ruler
> *


 :wow: THAT WAS SOME SHIT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 9 2010, 01:31 AM~16835935
> *AZ HAS ALWAYS BEEN GOOD 2 US EXCEPT FOR THE SECURITY GUARD THAT BROKE INTO A COUPLE OF OUR ROOMS OVER THE WEEKEND  :biggrin: WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE HOP WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR   THANKS 4 THE RESPECT HOMIE...
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16835417
> *AZ CLOWNING ALEX AFTER HE GOT SMASHED IN AZ!....SORRY ALEX ITS NOT HAPPENING IN AZ HOMMIE!
> 
> *


you talk alot homeboy do you even have a car hopper anything cause u act like you do homeboy!!!! another cheerleader !!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 8 2010, 11:36 PM~16835634
> *ALEX KNOWS HE CANT FUCK WITH "TEAM BLOW ME" THATS A FACT!
> *


frank is a cool dude are you like there spoke person or something talk about pon pons!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2010, 07:48 AM~16837108
> *frank is a cool dude are you like there spoke person or something talk about pon pons!!!!!!!! :0
> *


WAS U IN PHX THIS WEEKEND BOO? WOOFING ALL UR SHIT LIKE U KNO WAT WENT DOWN.......... :biggrin: DUZ ALL OF ALEX'S TEAM HAVE A HOPPER THAT WAS JUMPING UP N DOWN N SAYING CHEERS ON SUNDAY NIGHT? DONT BE MAD HOMMIE THAT AZ PUT IT DOWN! UR A COO VATO HOMMIE SIMMER DOWN IM SURE UR LIKE TRYING TO YELL AT ME THREW THE PUTER LIKE U WAS YELLING AT TODD AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.......LMFAO


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:11 AM~16837265
> *WAS U IN PHX THIS WEEKEND BOO? WOOFING ALL UR SHIT LIKE U KNO WAT WENT DOWN.......... :biggrin: DUZ ALL OF ALEX'S TEAM HAVE A HOPPER THAT WAS JUMPING UP N DOWN N SAYING CHEERS ON SUNDAY NIGHT? DONT BE MAD HOMMIE THAT AZ PUT IT DOWN! UR A COO VATO HOMMIE SIMMER DOWN IM SURE UR LIKE TRYING TO YELL AT ME THREW THE PUTER LIKE U WAS YELLING AT TODD AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.......LMFAO
> *


i know i couldnt make it but its all good if i would of been there there would of been alot of crying form the az side ill bet on that homie and as far yelling at todd he was quite like a motherfucker that day !!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

frank its me alex.i was man enough to admit that i lost at that hotel call because i kept sticking,know can u be man enough to admit that u lost sunday night in your own hometown.come on frank lets keep it real,there can only be one winner and one loser.and i took it by a longshot


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:48 AM~16839037
> *frank its me alex.i was man enough to admit that i lost at that hotel call because i kept sticking,know can u be man enough to admit that u lost sunday night in your own hometown.come on frank lets keep it real,there can only be one winner and one loser.and i took it by a longshot
> *


frank im waiting for your response


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 07:11 AM~16837265
> *WAS U IN PHX THIS WEEKEND BOO? WOOFING ALL UR SHIT LIKE U KNO WAT WENT DOWN.......... :biggrin: DUZ ALL OF ALEX'S TEAM HAVE A HOPPER THAT WAS JUMPING UP N DOWN N SAYING CHEERS ON SUNDAY NIGHT? DONT BE MAD HOMMIE THAT AZ PUT IT DOWN! UR A COO VATO HOMMIE SIMMER DOWN IM SURE UR LIKE TRYING TO YELL AT ME THREW THE PUTER LIKE U WAS YELLING AT TODD AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.......LMFAO
> *


hey i need some t-shirts made!!!!!!!! stick to what you do best!!! :0 i need prices!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

sadd times in az this passed weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Mar 9 2010, 04:14 PM~16840945
> *sadd times in az this passed weekend :biggrin:
> *


its ok you guys will do better next time


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 9 2010, 12:51 PM~16839084
> *frank im waiting for your response
> *


 :dunno: maybe the t shirt guy can answer the question?


----------



## seicerodos (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 12:05 AM~16835437
> *TEAM BLOW ME FUCKING AROUND WAITING FOR ALEX TO SHOW UP TODAY..HMMM HE DID A NO CALL NO SHOW!
> 
> *




when are you guys going to throw nenes regal away?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:48 AM~16839037
> *frank its me alex.i was man enough to admit that i lost at that hotel call because i kept sticking,know can u be man enough to admit that u lost sunday night in your own hometown.come on frank lets keep it real,there can only be one winner and one loser.and i took it by a longshot
> *


LMFAO ALEX SUNDAY WAS THE THIRD TIME U GOT SERVED BY THE BLACK REGAL FROM TEAM BLOW ME U GOT ALL HAPPY N THOUGHT U WON AND DID A FIREWORX SHOW N SHIT..............THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CHANCE REAL SOON ALEX! HAVE UR SHIT RIGHT THIS TIME!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seicerodos_@Mar 9 2010, 04:50 PM~16841838
> *when are you guys going to throw nenes regal away?
> *


UR TALKING BOUT OLD SHIT PLAYA OLD LIKE 10 YEARS AGO FRANK GOT TO IT AND NOW ITS A BEAST "SINGLE PUMP KING" SO WAT THE HELL DO U KNO?.... :dunno:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 05:57 AM~16826180
> *what about when he brokw off spike you guys dont talk about that  :0  :0  :0 tell todd to stop hating and trying to hold alex car down to get stuck someone was mad!!!! :0
> *


HAHAHAHA!..THAT WAS FUNNY RIGHT THERE...ALSO TALK ABOUT THE 120+ INCHES STREETLIFE 63 DID!!!... :wow:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2010, 05:58 PM~16842643
> *HAHAHAHA!..THAT WAS FUNNY RIGHT THERE...ALSO TALK ABOUT THE 120+ INCHES STREETLIFE 63 DID!!!... :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16842345
> *LMFAO ALEX SUNDAY WAS THE THIRD TIME U GOT SERVED BY THE BLACK REGAL FROM TEAM BLOW ME U GOT ALL HAPPY N THOUGHT U WON AND DID A FIREWORX SHOW N SHIT..............THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CHANCE REAL SOON ALEX! HAVE UR SHIT RIGHT THIS TIME!
> *


so let me get this str8t alex lost 3 times ta frank so he got stuck twice an burnt once so other than that alex smashed his ass cuz they hopped more than 3 times


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 9 2010, 06:13 PM~16842808
> *so let me get this str8t alex lost 3 times ta frank so he got stuck twice an burnt once  so other than that alex smashed his ass cuz they hopped more than 3 times
> *


IT IS WAT IT IS HOMMIE.....WE CAN GO BACK AND FORTH ALL U WANT!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2010, 06:58 PM~16842643
> *HAHAHAHA!..THAT WAS FUNNY RIGHT THERE...ALSO TALK ABOUT THE 120+ INCHES STREETLIFE 63 DID!!!... :wow:*


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2010, 05:58 PM~16842643
> *HAHAHAHA!..THAT WAS FUNNY RIGHT THERE...ALSO TALK ABOUT THE 120+ INCHES STREETLIFE 63 DID!!!... :wow:
> *


YUP YUP THESE ARE SUM FUNNY CHARACTERS IN HERE......I FEEL LIKE IM AT A DAM COMEDY SHOW.....LOL


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 9 2010, 06:20 PM~16842883
> *IT IS WAT IT IS HOMMIE.....WE CAN GO BACK AND FORTH ALL U WANT!
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: kerncountyhopper, Big Tiny, *PHX CUSTOM TEES*, compita, az63

im sure u can u talk bout pom pom










i bet u look like this in front of ur computer waitin for a reply


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Mar 9 2010, 06:43 PM~16843136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics *GOODTIMER* :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 9 2010, 06:53 PM~16843231
> *nice pics GOODTIMER  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Mar 9 2010, 04:58 PM~16842643
> *HAHAHAHA!..THAT WAS FUNNY RIGHT THERE...ALSO TALK ABOUT THE 120+ INCHES STREETLIFE 63 DID!!!... :wow:
> *



tripple pump??? 120 stop it already!!!!! like always dream team is DREAMING!!!! heard 112 at the show all of a sudden 120 !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Mar 9 2010, 03:14 PM~16840945
> *sadd times in az this passed weekend :biggrin:
> *


fool shut the fuck up or say it to my face,remember i know who u are.if u want to disrespect my club say it to my face


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ray+Mar 9 2010, 05:58 PM~16842643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily cleared the stick Sunday night! :wow: 
Roll'n has the better footage coming soon!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2010, 07:35 PM~16843815
> *Easily cleared the stick Sunday night!  :wow:
> Roll'n has the better footage coming soon!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2010, 07:35 PM~16843815
> *Easily cleared the stick Sunday night!  :wow:
> Rollin has the better footage coming soon!!!
> 
> ...


I don't know about that I kind of saw mando higher before he got stuck but shit we will see on the video both those mofukas were up there give them both props!!!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what did they both hit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2010, 07:18 PM~16843596
> *TODD WAS GIVEN 112 AT THE AZ SHOW;;;WHO SAID IT;;;*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;CAUSE WE GOT DA FAME</span>


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 9 2010, 06:35 PM~16843815
> *Easily cleared the stick Sunday night!  :wow:
> Roll'n has the better footage coming soon!!!
> 
> ...


ill hit that to if i only hit it once and not constant and im double pump not triple!!!!! we will see at the next show ill be there count on it!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> fool shut the fuck up or say it to my face,remember i know who u are.if u want to disrespect my club say it to my face
> [/quoteyou know how they roll!!!!! :0 :0 :0 weenies!!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Big Al shouldn't say shit, he didn't even make it out to the after show hop and he was in AZ. :uh: :0 

Ran across this on Youtube


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpNgwcLvhg :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 10 2010, 02:06 AM~16847520
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpNgwcLvhg :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


FIXED :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 10 2010, 02:39 AM~16847595
> *FIXED :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 9 2010, 07:19 PM~16843606
> *fool shut the fuck up or say it to my face,remember i know who u are.if u want to disrespect my club say it to my face
> *


so now anything that ends in times is direspecting your club ?. im not dissing your club lets get that clear you guys r well respected so dont get but hurt . we didnt get hurt by you calling out majestics. i think you coul have said az hoppers dream team or team blow me. and as far as u knowing who the fuck im doesnt really matter. im not a gangster or going to run my mouth on here like im


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Big props to all that weight it's working for everyone. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS.WINLOSEORTIE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 10 2010, 05:03 PM~16852957
> *Big props to all that weight it's working for everyone. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do you need a hug on gilligans island :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS MOTHAFUCKAS BE TALKIN SHIT A WIN IS A WIN AND THATS IT AND ALSO WHY YOU MOTHA FUCKAS GOTTA BE TALKIN SHIT BOUT GT ITS COOL TALKIN SHIT BACK AND FOURTH AT A HOP BUT WHEN IT COMES TO BEHIND A COMPUTER ALOT OF YOU FOOLS GET DISRESPECTFULL TOWARDS THE GT WE DONT HAVE CHEARLEADERS IN THIS CLUB THATS CALLED SUPPORT SOMETHING ALOT OF YOU PENDEJOS WONT UNDERSTAND 




GRACIAS CARRY ON


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 10 2010, 11:01 PM~16856895
> *I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS MOTHAFUCKAS BE TALKIN SHIT A WIN IS A WIN AND THATS IT AND ALSO WHY YOU MOTHA FUCKAS GOTTA BE TALKIN SHIT BOUT GT ITS COOL TALKIN SHIT BACK AND FOURTH AT A HOP BUT WHEN IT COMES TO BEHIND A COMPUTER ALOT OF YOU FOOLS GET DISRESPECTFULL TOWARDS THE GT  WE DONT HAVE CHEARLEADERS IN THIS CLUB THATS CALLED SUPPORT SOMETHING ALOT OF YOU PENDEJOS WONT UNDERSTAND
> GRACIAS CARRY ON
> *


Truth!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

*DONT FUCK WITH THE GT *


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Mar 10 2010, 11:01 PM~16856895
> *I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS MOTHAFUCKAS BE TALKIN SHIT A WIN IS A WIN AND THATS IT AND ALSO WHY YOU MOTHA FUCKAS GOTTA BE TALKIN SHIT BOUT GT ITS COOL TALKIN SHIT BACK AND FOURTH AT A HOP BUT WHEN IT COMES TO BEHIND A COMPUTER ALOT OF YOU FOOLS GET DISRESPECTFULL TOWARDS THE GT  WE DONT HAVE CHEARLEADERS IN THIS CLUB THATS CALLED SUPPORT SOMETHING ALOT OF YOU PENDEJOS WONT UNDERSTAND
> GRACIAS CARRY ON
> *



QUOTED FOR TRUTH....


WHATS THE POINT OF BEING IN A CLUB IF YOU CANT SUPPORT IT, AND ITS MEMBERS....


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

DAMN BIG JOHN,WHEN DID YOU BECOME A WINO :dunno: :around: :nono: :barf:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Spike likes his burrito's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

..........."M"..............


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 11 2010, 09:45 AM~16859490
> *DAMN BIG JOHN,WHEN DID YOU BECOME A WINO :dunno:  :around:  :nono:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


AND MARIO ALSO :wow: GT :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: good looking out on them beers GOODTIMERS.beers on me next time.


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

IM UP TO HOP ANY ONE CITY2CITY ALL DAY :twak:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16866878
> *:biggrin: good looking out on them beers GOODTIMERS.beers on me next time.
> *


DONT SAY THAT OUT LOUD NENE THESE FUKERS DRINK :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PORNO87_@Mar 11 2010, 11:37 PM~16867070
> *IM UP TO HOP ANY ONE CITY2CITY ALL DAY :twak:
> *




IS THAT SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOL BACKBUMMPER JUAN CITY KILLER


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Mar 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16866878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no we know who buyin the drinks in SD  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 12 2010, 02:27 AM~16868069
> *no we know who buyin the drinks in SD    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 12 2010, 02:28 AM~16868070
> *:biggrin:
> *


dont he know wat up an the homie kirk siad wat up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16872226
> *dont he know wat up an the homie  kirk siad wat up
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE SHOULD BE IN BAKERSFIELD NEXT COUPLE DAYS BE READY AND GET YOUR TROOPS READY ITS MEETING TIME  GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 12 2010, 02:31 PM~16872241
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE SHOULD BE IN BAKERSFIELD NEXT COUPLE DAYS BE READY AND GET YOUR TROOPS READY ITS MEETING TIME  GT
> *


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 8 2010, 02:17 PM~16828886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats my niggggggggga!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 12 2010, 05:36 PM~16873343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why did i hear it omly did 85?it looks pasted 85 to me. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 12 2010, 04:36 PM~16873343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice its not even on the bumper and its pretty high up here :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 12 2010, 04:36 PM~16873343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 13 2010, 09:19 AM~16879829
> *nice its not even on the bumper and its pretty high up here    :thumbsup:
> *


its on the leaf spring????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/fulltimegt/phoenix%202010/IMG_2639.jpg[/img]
> 
> NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 4 2010, 09:35 PM~16801057
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Eh Homie, why u still claiming to rep USO and no one knows who you are. Everytime we check you out, you go hiding?? WTF :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 13 2010, 01:46 AM~16878455
> *why did i hear it omly did 85?it looks pasted 85 to me. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



i say 87 or 8


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 14 2010, 02:28 PM~16887891
> *Eh Homie, why u still claiming to rep USO and no one knows who you are.  Everytime we check you out, you go hiding??  WTF :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Sorry to jump in on your big time Hopper Party (in my best Forrest Gump voice!!)  Thanx to the rest of you for all the entertainment last weekend as well :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 PM~16876271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats my niggggggggga!
> *


Pinche Spike Invest In A Ipod Radio Cabron! :biggrin: 
Thats why I hate Alpine they always skip. 
Un Pioneer Shit Will Still Play CDs. Damn Music kept stop playing.

Thing Got Up Nice & Easy No Floater Gotta Respect That. Was Fun Night Everyone Caught Air & Rain.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 01:40 PM~16887951
> *i say 87 or 8
> *


 :yessad: uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Just got back From az Dub show good turn out! Othis is a hopper topic sorry not all of us can show. Haa alex. All of a sudden!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

now instead of all this argueing stick all these stuck ass cars and measure then so theres no more arguement :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Fuck this heavy ass topic!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:51 AM~16894731
> *Fuck this heavy ass topic!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 12 2010, 02:27 AM~16868069
> *no we know who buyin the drinks in SD    :biggrin:
> *


y TE cHINGASTE nENE! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PORNO87 (Jan 8, 2010)

YOU KNOW CITY2CITY TOOK DOWN HANG EM HIGH CITY SHIT WORKS ALL DAY ON THE BUMPER


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

*GOODTIMES*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yo spike can you pm me, need to ask you some questions. noo ****. thanks


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You must have me confused with someone else uso,Aint no one hiding ,lets get that straight right now.....If you have a hidden agenda with me feel free to call me anytime ....I pm'd you my cell# and I expect a call from you uso.... :scrutinize:


> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 14 2010, 02:28 PM~16887891
> *Eh Homie, why u still claiming to rep USO and no one knows who you are.  Everytime we check you out, you go hiding??  WTF :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:51 AM~16894731
> *Fuck this heavy ass topic!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 16 2010, 02:54 AM~16903988
> *yo spike can you pm me, need to ask you some questions. noo ****. thanks
> *


you sure ask lots of people many questions.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 03:13 AM~16903922
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> *


Itz workin' right there!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 12 2010, 04:36 PM~16873343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 2 2010, 01:14 AM~16767404
> *I WILL BE READY 2 HOPP THIS SUNDAY AGAINST FRANK FROM SPIRIT AND CALLING OUT CHALIO AND TODD FROM MAJESTICS.GOODTIMES IS GOING HARD AND NOT GOING HOME WITHOUT BEING ON TOP OF THE HOPP GAME.
> GOODTIMES WITH THAT GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH CONNECTION GONNA MAKE THE MOST NOISE IN ARIZONA I WILL GUARANTEE YOU THAT
> WIN,LOSE OR TIE,ITS GOODTIMES TILL I DIE  OH YEAH GET YOUR POPCORN READY FABIAN CAUSE GOODTIMES IS DOING IT BIG WHILE YOUR GONNA JUST WATCH THE FOOTAGE AND TALK SHIT.I ALSO WANT TO GIVE HAPPY A SHOUT OUT 4 GETTING MY REGAL BACK TO ITS KILLER SELF.MAJESTICS WATCH OUT,GOODTIMES IS COMING 4 U AND SPIRIT
> *


:0 :drama:


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16786294
> *Ha ha, I didnt know that i hurt ur feelings so much I just asked you a ? and instead of answern it like a man u chose to b a child and posting up topics that were discuss years ago just bc you dont really have nothing to talk shit about makes you look even more childish bro. THINK ABOUT IT!!!!
> *


*I would be embarrased to come into a topic wheres there real people with real hoppers and talk shit and express an opinion about something I have no clue about or fuck it even have a car to show what I've done or "WHAT IT DO" your topic was made years ago and you still aint busted out a ride yet or gained anyone new in your crew lol 

IS THIS NOT THE SAME GUY WHO ON THE TRUUCCHA VIDEO WAS UP IN MICHIGAN TALKING SMACK TALKING ABOUT SEE ME NEXT YEAR LOL??* :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 01:13 AM~16903922
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno: :h5: :x: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

dam alex that shit hit's hard. hope i can get my malibu to do that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 02:13 AM~16903922
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16828886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Spike you a fool :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 16 2010, 07:58 AM~16904936
> *you sure ask lots of people many questions.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A GROUP OF MOTIVATED PEOPLE CAN CHANGE THE WORLD. IN FACT, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT EVER DOES 

GT.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*2 X ON THAT... GT*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@Mar 16 2010, 12:27 PM~16906569
> *I would be embarrased to come into a topic wheres there real people with real hoppers and talk shit and express an opinion about something I have no clue about or fuck it even have a car to show what I've done or "WHAT IT DO" your topic was made years ago and you still aint busted out a ride yet or gained anyone new in your crew lol
> 
> IS THIS NOT THE SAME GUY WHO ON THE TRUUCCHA VIDEO WAS UP IN MICHIGAN TALKING SMACK TALKING ABOUT SEE ME NEXT YEAR LOL?? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 11:41 AM~16906655
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :h5:  :x:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


what up happy :biggrin: wat up playa this weekend gona b fun


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 07:02 PM~16910736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: good words gt


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 02:13 AM~16903922
> *GOODTIMES
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: ? in the LAB


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 16 2010, 08:22 PM~16911813
> *:scrutinize: ? in the LAB
> *


 :no: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 08:26 PM~16911858
> *:no:  :naughty:  :sprint:
> *


YES I AM!!!!!!!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 16 2010, 02:13 AM~16903922
> *A GROUP OF MOTIVATED PEOPLE CAN CHANGE THE WORLD. IN FACT, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT EVER DOES
> 
> GT</span>.
> *


*
:thumbsup: :yes:*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 16 2010, 08:33 PM~16911971
> *YES I AM!!!!!!!
> *


 :ninja: :drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Mar 16 2010, 03:14 PM~16908496
> *dam alex that shit hit's hard. hope i can get my malibu to do that
> *


wit this family any thing is possible


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2010, 06:04 PM~16882313
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> its on the leaf spring????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT STILL HITS THE BUMBER WITH LEAFS WE WILL BE OUT SOON TO DO IT AGAIN LIKE WE ALWAYS DO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2010, 06:04 PM~16882313
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 90 EASY! BUT THERE IS ALWAYS SUMTHIN NEGATIVE TO SAY............... :wow:*


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 08:04 PM~16921798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16921123
> *LOOK AT IT CLOSER HOMMIE ITS ON THE STICK I C i never said anything about frank hes a good man much respect to him he been around since alot of us young cats were in diapers pull up or shut up homeboy!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16922635
> *i never said anything about frank hes a good man much respect to him he been around since alot of us young cats were in diapers pull up or shut up homeboy!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMMMMMM YOU GET MAD FAST HOMEBOY  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16922099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 17 2010, 11:04 PM~16924016
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats still not enough inces to beat a goodtimes car built by garcia customs


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16925808
> *thats still not enough inces to beat a goodtimes car built by garcia customs
> *


What are you talking about I seen it beat that goodtimes car the last 3 times you guys hopped in L.A., Las Vegas and Phoenix and I can't wait to see it again I love to see those regals go at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey 83' lincoln those are nice pics


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY STATE TO STATE KEEP THAT GT HOOD UP IN THE SKY :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 18 2010, 09:40 AM~16926595
> *What are you talking about I seen it beat that goodtimes car the last 3 times you guys hopped in L.A., Las Vegas and Phoenix and I can't wait to see it again I love to see those regals go at it.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: lets see some real shit go up in tha air dring your pos out and will see


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16925808
> *thats still not enough inces to beat a goodtimes car built by garcia customs
> *


ITS ENOUGH INCHES TO BEAT YOU! :biggrin: MY SPIRIT CAR BUILT BY FRANKS CUSTOMS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16922957
> *DAMMMMMM YOU GET MAD FAST HOMEBOY   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 17 2010, 08:04 PM~16921798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckers up there thats a nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:22 PM~16876271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats my niggggggggga!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2010, 09:05 PM~16922635
> *i never said anything about frank hes a good man much respect to him he been around since alot of us young cats were in diapers pull up or shut up homeboy!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM FOO STOP WHINNIN ALREADY U SOUND LIKE A BURNT MOTOR ALREADY JUST TAKE ANOTHER LOSS FROM TEAM BLOW ME HOMMIE OR BETTER YET ANOTHER LOSS FROM AZ CUZ I DO BELEIVE TODD BEAT U AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC 2010...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16927858
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: lets see some real shit go up in tha air dring your pos out and will see
> *


the only piece of shit i see is that ragady elco you got for sale :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16932452
> *DAM FOO STOP WHINNIN ALREADY U SOUND LIKE A BURNT MOTOR ALREADY JUST TAKE ANOTHER LOSS FROM TEAM BLOW ME HOMMIE OR BETTER YET ANOTHER LOSS FROM AZ CUZ I DO BELEIVE TODD BEAT U AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC 2010...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


















this guys funny u made my night couse alex is hitten way ova 90 an happy ova 115 an u talkin ta the homies like u got a car ta mess wit them i know im builden mines as we speak


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16932452
> *DAM FOO STOP WHINNIN ALREADY U SOUND LIKE A BURNT MOTOR ALREADY JUST TAKE ANOTHER LOSS FROM TEAM BLOW ME HOMMIE OR BETTER YET ANOTHER LOSS FROM AZ CUZ I DO BELEIVE TODD BEAT U AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC 2010...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


blah blah blah you sound like a fucken cheerleadeer with no hopper sucking on todds and franks nuts your a fucken nobody go back to lowrider bikes :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2010, 08:11 AM~16935884
> *blah blah blah you sound like a fucken cheerleadeer with no hopper sucking on todds and franks nuts your a fucken nobody go back to lowrider bikes :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


LMFAO..........OK SHREK..........MUFFUKA ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SUMTHIN U SOUND LIKE U STILL N DIAPERS FOO....HERE MIJO HERES UR CHIPON....LOL


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 19 2010, 06:36 AM~16935267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL @ hitten way ova 90..............shit it wasnt doing 90 in LA (LOVING *ARIZONA*)


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 20 2010, 08:54 PM~16949355
> *LMFAO..........OK SHREK..........MUFFUKA ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SUMTHIN U SOUND LIKE U STILL N DIAPERS FOO....HERE MIJO HERES UR CHIPON....LOL
> *


you still here????stop being all hard over a monitor and tell me to my face chump!!! or pull something up you az cheerleader with no car!!!! suck it up bitch!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 11:52 AM~16952937
> *you still here????stop being all hard over a monitor and tell me to my face chump!!! or pull something up you az cheerleader with no car!!!! suck it up bitch!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 20 2010, 09:56 PM~16949380
> *LOL @ hitten way ova 90..............shit it wasnt doing 90 in LA (LOVING ARIZONA)
> *


hell the hell is that its alwayz got the same lock up better start doin sum home work he averages 91 ta 96 average every hop on the stick but since u only ride dick an not a car u dont know wat u talkin bout do ur research hoe :biggrin: an hurry up an come back wit somthan stupid cuz u still aint showed me no car yet


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 21 2010, 11:08 AM~16953013
> *hell the hell is that its alwayz got the same lock up better start doin sum home work he averages 91 ta 96 average every hop on the stick  but since u only ride dick an not a car u dont know wat u talkin bout do ur research hoe  :biggrin:  an hurry up an come back wit somthan stupid cuz u still aint showed me no car yet
> *


forget about this chump hes a nobody!!!!! hes a az chori lover!!!!!!!with no car to back him up!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 20 2010, 10:54 PM~16949355
> *LMFAO..........OK SHREK..........MUFFUKA ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SUMTHIN U SOUND LIKE U STILL N DIAPERS FOO....HERE MIJO HERES UR CHIPON....LOL
> *


who are you any ways ? and why you tryn to gain fame off our other peoples names , go back to makeing t shirts ,you jus mite get reconized for that atleast , bottom line is you are a nobody ,


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 12:38 PM~16953169
> *forget about this chump hes a nobody!!!!! hes a az chori lover!!!!!!!with no car to back him up!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 11:52 AM~16952937
> *you still here????stop being all hard over a monitor and tell me to my face chump!!! or pull something up you az cheerleader with no car!!!! suck it up bitch!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HERE WE GO HES I MEAN SHE IS ALL STIRRED UP.....LOL I BET UR SO MAD THAT UR YELLING WAIT I TAKE THAT BACK MEN YELL U ARE SO MAD UR SCREAMING AT THE COMPUTER THINKING IM GONNA HEAR U HAAAA SHREK......WATCH UR WORDS HOMMIE CUZ I GOT UR BITCH!!!!!!!!!!SUK IT UP HOMMIE TEAM BLOW ME AND STREET LIFE BEAT UR CARS THAT U BUILT! SO FUCK U AND WAT U HAVE TO SAY!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 21 2010, 12:08 PM~16953013
> *hell the hell is that its alwayz got the same lock up better start doin sum home work he averages 91 ta 96 average every hop on the stick  but since u only ride dick an not a car u dont know wat u talkin bout do ur research hoe  :biggrin:  an hurry up an come back wit somthan stupid cuz u still aint showed me no car yet
> *


FOO I DID MY HOME WORK BOO AND THE GT REGAL TESTED 85 IN LA (LOVING *ARIZONA* AND THERE U GO TALKING BOUT SUM GAY SHIT......BCUZ U HAD FUNTIMES WITH SUM DICK LAST NITE AND WANNA BRING IT UP NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT IT HOMMIE....KEEP IT TO URSELF


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 21 2010, 11:12 PM~16958326
> *FOO I DID MY HOME WORK BOO AND THE GT REGAL TESTED 85 IN LA (LOVING ARIZONA AND THERE U GO TALKING BOUT SUM GAY SHIT......BCUZ I HAD FUNTIMES WITH SUM DICK LAST NITE AND WANNA BRING IT UP NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT IT HOMMIE....KEEP IT TO URSELF
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  ILL LET U SLIDE CUZ U AINT GOTA CAR AN U NEED THIS MORE THAN ME CUZ ITS THE ONLY RECONITION ULL EVER GET FOR BEING A CHEERLEADER SO HAVE UR FUN U BOARIN ALREADY NEXT TIME WE WILL BRING U A MEGAPHONE SO U CAN CHEER AS LOUD AS U CAN


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 21 2010, 11:12 PM~16958326
> *FOO I DID MY HOME WORK BOO AND THE GT REGAL TESTED 85 IN LA (LOVING ARIZONA AND THERE U GO TALKING BOUT SUM GAY SHIT......BCUZ U HAD FUNTIMES WITH SUM DICK LAST NITE AND WANNA BRING IT UP NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT IT HOMMIE....KEEP IT TO URSELF
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16958295
> *HERE WE GO HES I MEAN SHE IS ALL STIRRED UP.....LOL I BET UR SO MAD THAT UR YELLING WAIT I TAKE THAT BACK MEN YELL U ARE SO MAD UR SCREAMING AT THE COMPUTER THINKING IM GONNA HEAR U HAAAA SHREK......WATCH UR WORDS HOMMIE CUZ I GOT UR BITCH!!!!!!!!!!SUK IT UP HOMMIE TEAM BLOW ME AND STREET LIFE BEAT UR CARS THAT U BUILT! SO FUCK U AND WAT U HAVE TO SAY!
> *


i understand u blow them but dam dont get a butt hurt about it .. i would love to see your bitch!!! ill be waiting im outs!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i wish i lived out west, hopping, blowjobs, shit talking, lead poisening,,,,,, im missing all the fun


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 22 2010, 11:22 AM~16961015
> *damn i wish i lived out west, hopping, blowjobs, shit talking, lead poisening,,,,,, im missing all the fun
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 06:05 AM~16959535
> *i understand u blow them but dam dont get a butt hurt about it ..  i would love to see your bitch!!! ill be waiting im outs!!!!
> *


MAN ITS THAT SERIOUS ALL BECAUSE WE PUT IT DOWN ! IF WE WIN WE DONT COME BACK TO PHX AND MAKE A TOPIC ALEX UNLESS YOU LOSE AND CANT LET IT GO HOMIE. TELL THE TRUTH HOMIE IS THAT TRUE WE NEVER TALK SHIT DAWG. WHEN WE WON IN VEGAS,CALI AND HERE WE DIDNT START A TOPIC TRYN TO COP A PLEA DAWG. WE SEEN THE CAR ON THE STICK PLEANTY OF TIMES AT 85 . WE GO TO YOUR HOME TOWN AND GIVE YOU GUYS RESPECT HOMIE HAPPY KNOWS. SO YOU GUYS SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN WORDS AND TAKE IT AS IT COMES WIN,LOSE OR TIE AND WE ALL CAN HAVE GOOD TIMES . 
BIG ED, TEAM BLOW ME.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16982534
> *MAN ITS THAT SERIOUS ALL BECAUSE WE PUT IT DOWN ! IF WE WIN WE DONT COME BACK TO PHX AND MAKE A TOPIC ALEX  UNLESS YOU LOSE AND CANT LET IT GO HOMIE TELL THE TRUTH HOMIE IS THAT TRUE WE NEVER TALK SHIT DAWG. WHEN WE WON IN VEGAS,CALI AND HERE WE DIDNT START A TOPIC TRYN TO COP A PLEA DAWG. WE SEEN THE CAR ON THE STICK PLEANTY OF TIMES AT 85 . WE GO TO YOUR HOME TOWN AND GIVE YOU GUYS RESPECT HOMIE HAPPY KNOWS SO YOU GUYS SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN WORDS AND TAKE IT AS IT COMES WIN,LOSE OR TIE AND WE ALL CAN HAVE GOOD TIMES .
> *


NUFF SAID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Mar 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16982534
> *MAN ITS THAT SERIOUS ALL BECAUSE WE PUT IT DOWN ! IF WE WIN WE DONT COME BACK TO PHX AND MAKE A TOPIC ALEX  UNLESS YOU LOSE AND CANT LET IT GO HOMIE. TELL THE TRUTH HOMIE IS THAT TRUE WE NEVER TALK SHIT DAWG. WHEN WE WON IN VEGAS,CALI AND HERE WE DIDNT START A TOPIC TRYN TO COP A PLEA DAWG. WE SEEN THE CAR ON THE STICK PLEANTY OF TIMES AT 85 . WE GO TO YOUR HOME TOWN AND GIVE YOU GUYS RESPECT HOMIE HAPPY KNOWS. SO YOU GUYS SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN WORDS AND TAKE IT AS IT COMES WIN,LOSE OR TIE AND WE ALL CAN HAVE GOOD TIMES .
> BIG ED, TEAM BLOW ME.
> *


sup big homie :wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Mar 25 2010, 02:26 AM~16994297
> *sup big homie :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DAWG


----------

